# Re: travelling Brahms



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: travelling Brahms*

I listened this afternoon to a download of a Sokolov recital (from radio) - Heidelberg, 21 April 2010. Much of part one is late Brahms. Sokolov finds subtle ways to make his interpretations 'fresh'. Our Oxford guy heading to Melbourne can probably find it - it's out there. FYI to the non-late Brahmsian, Sokolov is closer to Lupu than to Backhaus or Katchen.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oooooo, thank you!  *searches for it now, and will report back later*


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Ah yes, I thought I recognised the name - I listened to Sokolov's recording of Brahms's 3rd Piano Sonata a few months ago. Didn't like it.  I had another look for his recordings, but that's still the only disc I can find.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Ah yes, I thought I recognised the name - I listened to Sokolov's recording of Brahms's 3rd Piano Sonata a few months ago. Didn't like it.  I had another look for his recordings, but that's still the only disc I can find.


You're not going to find a disc; you should be able to locate a link to the upload (i.e. the zipped mp3 files). To my knowledge, it's been several years since he's made a commercial recording - and I have always found his live recitals to be much better, anyway.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

> FYI to the non-late Brahmsian, Sokolov is closer to Lupu than to Backhaus or Katchen.


I thought I had decent reading comprehension until I saw this sentence.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I thought I had decent reading comprehension until I saw this sentence.


Maybe you had to be there.


----------

